# [Verkaufe] GTX 750 - [erledigt]



## noxious (10. Mai 2014)

Ich verkaufe im Auftrag eine GTX 750 von Gainward.
Alle Infos findet ihr hier:
Gainward GeForce GTX 750 Grafikkarten GF GTX 750 1GB | eBay

Da bei einem Verkauf über Ebay Gebühren anfallen liegt mein Preisangebot hier bei 75 € inklusive Versand.
Bei Interesse einfach hier posten.

*VERKAUFT*


----------



## noxious (15. Mai 2014)

Preisupdate


----------

